# Missionaries have lost their "Chariots of Fire"



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2010)

Brad Greenberg: How Missionaries Lost Their Chariots of Fire and Why They Should Add the Gospel Back to their Good Works - WSJ.com


Interesting article about the 2010 Edinburgh Conference.

Is missions dying in the West?


----------



## earl40 (Aug 10, 2010)

"vacationaries"....Classic.

Also "Preach the Gospel always, and if necessary, use words" is always used as if words are not needed? GMAB


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2010)

earl40 said:


> "vacationaries"....Classic.
> 
> Also "Preach the Gospel always, and if necessary, use words" is always used as if words are not needed? GMAB


 



Of course! Words are not needed when doing mime evangelism, right?


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 10, 2010)

I think every area of Church life is affected by the current malaise, and we always need to be encouraged to recapture the vision of what we are meant to be doing/aiming for.

Secular humanism and other false faiths are doomed and God will bring blessing in His own time. It can't be manufactured by man.

_You will arise and have pity on Zion; it is the time to favor her; the appointed time has come. (Psalm 102:13, ESV)_


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 10, 2010)

I think people fail to realize that if true Christianity (not nominal identification/affiliation therewith) took hold of an area, HIV/AIDS would cease to be a growing problem. The world needs the Gospel first.


----------

